
Ask HN: Best website for making source code public according to the GPL - ottavio
Shipping products with open source components requires fulfilling some tasks, such as make the code of GPL-derived work public.<p>Instead of reinventing the wheel, I am thinking about making the code available on one website offering public git hosting such as github or gitlab or bitbucket.<p>Based on your experience, what hosting service would you recommend? Why?
======
mtmail
I've used all three at one point and they are pretty similar and will get more
similar in the future. For public repositories all are free. In my opinion now
in 2018 there's no clear winner, just personal preferences.

